# 2013



## stephanieecee (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all,
I am a lone traveller wanting to go either April 2013 or October 2013.
I need as much advice as possible. I have family that live in Perth but what is the cost of living like out there?
Is it easy enough to get a job? How would I apply? Wait till I'm out there or apply whilst still in the uk?
With regard to the visa... I plan to do the 12month working visa... Other than having savings what other restrictions could I face? 
Also If anyone had any other advice please feel free to share!
Thanks
SC -*


----------



## JolyV (May 30, 2012)

http://www.australiaforum.com/jobs-work/13622-employment-perth.html
http://www.australiaforum.com/housing/11656-cost-living-perth.html


----------



## ozzy john (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello Steph,

Try this site out, it's got everything (or nearly everthing anyway) that you could want to know about backpacking to Australia.

Employment in Australia - Backpacker's Guide


----------

